# Database Discussions > Sybase >  I  need your help please

## gtakusi

Dear Database Support Professional,

I am Database Administrator and I am writing to ask for your help in responding to a 10-12 minute survey for a degree requirement on relational database support professionals in the USA. Please note that the respondent is completely anonymous. If I dont get this portion of my degree completed by the end of this semester, then I would have to wait for another year which entails additional costs and time on me. By completing the survey, you will be contributing to research in our field and also there is the satisfaction of having helped a fellow professional and a fellow human being attain his goals. I believe a good turn always bring another in some way in our lives. I therefore kindly beg for your help to a fellow database professional by completing this survey.  The link to the survey is provided below.  If possible please forward to other database professionals or groups:

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?s...kIPyL23w_3d_3d

Thank you earnestly for your kindness.
Gabriel


This survey is done solely for the purposed of a College degree requirement and is not associated with, nor represents the views, policy, or demands of any individuals, corporation, or any other named organization. 
Thank you in advance for your kind participation

----------

